# Tar and Chip?



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

*Tar and Chip? Sounds Delicious!*

Hi guys I realize that this might not be the perfect part of the forum for this...but you guys I know and the rest of 'em might just be creeps.

I have a customer from Virginia that wants a variety of work done, but the thing I have a question about is a pea gravel drive she wants installed. According to her it is a common practice in Virginia to put down a substantial compacted subase and then on this base a layer of tar is applied. The pea gravel is then applied to the tar which holds it all together and keeps it from spreading too much. Are any of you familiar with this process and if so could you give me guidance? The subbase and compaction is no problem, but most of my questions revolve around the tar and what kind and how etc. Oh yeah this drive will be surrounded by firebrick that she already has and set on concrete footer that I will pour and then mortared in.... 

Thanks,


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I happened to have this saved, i was looking into T&C driveway a couple of years ago. G

http://www.askthebuilder.com/B127_All_About_Tar_and_Chip_Driveways.shtml


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

lukachuki said:


> Hi guys I realize that this might not be the perfect part of the forum for this...but you guys I know and the rest of 'em might just be creeps.
> 
> I have a customer from Virginia that wants a variety of work done, but the thing I have a question about is a pea gravel drive she wants installed. According to her it is a common practice in Virginia to put down a substantial compacted subase and then on this base a layer of tar is applied. The pea gravel is then applied to the tar which holds it all together and keeps it from spreading too much. Are any of you familiar with this process and if so could you give me guidance? The subbase and compaction is no problem, but most of my questions revolve around the tar and what kind and how etc. Oh yeah this drive will be surrounded by firebrick that she already has and set on concrete footer that I will pour and then mortared in....
> 
> Thanks,


 Tim, REA does this process on the river roads in Orangeburg County. You may be able to call them and get the info you need for this area. Columbia lab phone number is 803-791-0367


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Fire brick boarder????


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

NJ Brickie said:


> Fire brick boarder????


Yeah I know! She has a big pile of em....aprox 500 in her backyard. Somebody used them for a pathway previously and she salvaged em.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

I will review the info later this evening. I'm sure i'll have some questions.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Good old chip and dip. As a rule, you will not want to use round aggregate, it needs to be sharp, i.e. crushed aggregate.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

these guys http://www.slurrypavers.com/about.htm have done thousands (maybe 10's 0f thousands) of miles of slurry sealed / paved roadway. Their products might be worth looking at.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

It's a high end driveway here in CT. Called "Oil penetration" or "Stone penetration" Can't remember the proper name. Paving co.s will prep a few of these driveways and then hire a special truck with burners and HOT oil. The specialty company will then just spread the oil and head for the next driveway while the paving crew spreads the stone over it and rolls it in.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's an example. Never heard of them, but they are here in CT.
http://www.stonedriveway.com/index.php


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok a bit thank you to everyone. I am going hire a guy to spray the emulsified asphalt for me and tackle this job myself, it's not to complicated thats fer sure. I will post some pics!!!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> Ok a bit thank you to everyone. I am going hire a guy to spray the emulsified asphalt for me and tackle this job myself, it's not to complicated thats fer sure. I will post some pics!!!



Why do I see a "tar & feather" joke in your future? :laughing:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

KJKarl -

Is that a product/procedure that may have been supported by the old Tilcon Tomasso?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

concretemasonry said:


> KJKarl -
> 
> Is that a product/procedure that may have been supported by the old Tilcon Tomasso?



What do you know of Tilcon Tomasso oh wise one?


----------

